# Some tips....



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

If you do a yard haunt...park your car or truck somewhere else if it isn't a part of your haunt.
If you have someone inside that is watching TV during the event...if possible have them go to another room if it's visible from the outside.

If you have an upstairs room...put a green light bulb in the room not a regular bulb. It's a nice easy touch to add. Porch light as well. Any room for that matter. Or even a strobe.

These are just some thoughts......we put so much into decorating and prop making that sometimes it's easy to forget about these tiny details. :jol:

Anyone else have ideas?


----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

I always make sure I have a "safe zone"....If there are small children who are afraid, the last thing I want to do is to make them not want to come back...lol.....We always have someone either not dress or "dress down" to their level. So many parents have thanked us for this....I love scaring the older kids..(got giddy for a moment hehe)...but c'mon, who wants to terrify the lil guys?..Not me!!..p.s...,.great thread!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep the path for the TOTs and guests well defined, and clear of any debris or things they can trip over. Many of the TOTs and guests will be wearing masks, and those often inhibit their vision.
Having a suitable greeter for them is a great idea. If you don't have a greeter for them (the little ones), squat or kneel down so that you are less imposing/scary to them, joke and compliment them on their costumes and be courteous.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

SpankyBaby said:


> I always make sure I have a "safe zone"....If there are small children who are afraid, the last thing I want to do is to make them not want to come back...lol....


Yeah, yeah!! We give a bag of goodies to the greeter at the entrance to the yard. That way the smalls who are too afraid this year still get something for at least showing up. And like you...I want them to come back because one year they'll be brave enough to enter...<insert small snicker here>...:devil:


----------



## Ghostwheel (Oct 17, 2011)

Scare the parents standing in the driveway once the kids are brave enough to go in. I sit at the end of a set of bushes with (surprise) camo netting over me. I do not move when the kids go past. As they enter the driveway and the parents stand right next to me to watch their kids, I move. The parents jump a mile in the sky, the kids laugh, and have no problem with the rest of the "scary" things.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

One of the most important things I learned was avoid scares at the very end of the haunt that can send children running into the street. The last third of my haunts are usually just eye candy to slow them down.


----------

